# Travel Advertising > Spa and Beauty >  What does spa mean in beauty?

## accountiod

"Spa" is an acronym for the Latin phrase "salus per aquam," which means "health through water." In the beauty industry, a spa typically refers to a place where people can go to relax, rejuvenate, and improve their overall well-being through a variety of services such as massages, facials, body treatments, and other beauty treatments. Spas often feature amenities such as saunas, steam rooms, hot tubs, and relaxation rooms, and some may also offer fitness classes and wellness programs. The term has also been used to refer to similar treatments and services provided in various locations such as hotels, resorts, and on cruise ships.

----------

